# Pics Of Pioneer D3 !! Finally Lol



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello ........... i finally got the pics of the D3 , and also some of my car, wheels, and newly tinted tail lights.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

looks nice man!!!:cheers


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Looks good man!! What kinda wheels are those, they look pretty sweet?? Not too flashy but still different than stock. FYI, you can sand the dash kit and paint it using satin black spray paint ( I forgot the particular brand but it matches the rest of the dash perfectly. If your interested I'll look it up for ya.  ) :cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Devils3023 said:


> Looks good man!! What kinda wheels are those, they look pretty sweet?? Not too flashy but still different than stock. FYI, you can sand the dash kit and paint it using satin black spray paint ( I forgot the particular brand but it matches the rest of the dash perfectly. If your interested I'll look it up for ya.  ) :cheers


They look like the AZA Z8


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Yea if you could look that up for me man, i would appreciated it . I am really happy with the D3, best i have seen so far. 

And about the wheels, yea i wanted to go with something different, we could say unique.They are the A.Z.A Z-8 18's 8.5 in front and 9.5 in the back, the are wrapped with 235's in the front and 265's in the back. What i love about these wheels was the massive lip inthe back, gives it a real nice look. 

I am glad you guys liked it . Where do you give live at ? I am down in Florida, trust me i have seen like 3 GTO's including mine, lol. Any meets somewhere ? would like to meet GTO owners, learn a little more about the GOAT.


----------

